# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Знакомьтесь - Деникин.

## Ладушка

Талантливый молодой человек (есть в кого). Зовут Денис - отсюда  его ник. Сын нашего форумчанина - Никадима. Петь начал рано. Очень надеюсь, что он зарегистрируется на форуме и сам продолжит эту тему. Недавно закончил службу в армии, в хоре Алексанрова, но продолжает там работать.  А пока я предложу вашему вниманию несколько его песен. 
*"Да ты чума"*
http://dump.ru/file/3871301
*"Я ухожу"*
http://dump.ru/file/3871314
*"Разведка"*
http://dump.ru/file/3871335

----------


## Ладушка

Из раннего 
*"Мячик"*
http://dump.ru/file/3871372
*"Вольная воля"*
http://dump.ru/file/3871379

----------


## ddaan

*Ладушка*,
 :Ok: :smile:

----------


## Паучара

Песню "Чума" пою уже лет шесть.
И не один раз советовал другим.
Хочу лично познакомится и с Денисом и с его отцом

----------


## Паучара

Сейчас зашел на страничку к Никодиму....
В гостях у него были все те, кто слышал Чуму в моём исполнении)))))))))))))))))))

----------


## V.Kostrov

> В гостях у него были все те, кто слышал Чуму в моём исполнении)))))))))))))))))))


:biggrin: Марат, я не слышал Чуму в твоем исполнении!!!!
"Да ты чума"-это просто-ЧУМА!!! :Ok:  Классно!!! И вообще: МОЛОДЕЦ!!! Буду следить за творчеством Деникина!!! Понравилось!!! :Ok:

----------


## Ладушка

*Паучара*,
 Марат,привет, дорогой!  Думаю что Денису и Вадиму будет интересно послушать  в твоём исполнении песню " Да ты чума". Если у тебя есть запись, выложи сюда её пожалуйста. 
 А вот эту песню я пела дуэтом пока было с кем))) Песня на банкетах идёт замечательно. Народ  с удовольствием подпевает.
Поёт Деникин ( 10 лет назад)
*По парам.*
http://dump.ru/file/3902392

----------


## Ладушка

*
"По парам"* минус с бек
http:/*************.com/files/451rw3o6z
Минус 
http:/*************.com/files/s8hqukjjd
Текст вариант  для дуэта.
*По парам*
*1.*
Муж   Я ещё не понял, зачем так тебе
  Чтоб стала не послушна рука*
Жен  Ты ещё не понял, зачем это мне
Чтоб от шеи сразу нога.* 
Муж  Я ваще не понял, зачем так тебе
  За каким  ты ходишь за мной?
Жен  Ты ещё не понял,  зачем это мне
Но ответ ужасно простой!

*Припев: 2 раза*
Вместе
    Пам , пам парам пам парам
  Пора нам по парам
  Пам , пам парам пам парам
  По парам пора / 2 раза
*2.*
Жен  Ты ещё не понял
Зачем же ко мне,  все липнут 
Словно мухи на мёд
Ты ещё не понял,  
Зачем это мне?
 Со злости я куплю пулемёт!
Муж  Я ваще не понял,  как ты  вдруг одна 
  Так близко оказалась со мной
  Я ещё не понял,  зачем это мне?
  Но ответ был очень простой.
*Припев – 2 раза.*
*Проигрыш*
*Припев- 2 раза*

----------


## Паучара

> Если у тебя есть запись, выложи сюда её пожалуйста


Если Никодим разрешит)))

----------


## Nikadim

> Если Никодим разрешит)))


Конечно можно:smile:
С удовольствием послушаем :Aga:

----------


## Паучара

Кхм...Вот..собственно говоря

----------


## Ладушка

*Паучара*,
 Здорово! :Ok: 
 Достойное пение!  :flower:

----------


## Nikadim

> Кхм...Вот..собственно говоря


Спасибо, здорово что песня живет. Написана она в 2000 году.
В 2001 Деникин ее исполнил, ему тогда было 10 лет и все думали девченка поет:smile:. Мне приятно ее слышать и в вашем исполнении :Ok: 
Наверное тональность не совсем удобная?

----------


## Паучара

> тональность не совсем удобная?


Нам в кабаках не привыкать)))))

Высоковато конечно. Но переделывать mp3 - себе дороже.)) Лучше на инструменте.

----------


## Nikadim

Ты самая - http://files.mail.ru/ZZ4V8G

----------


## Nikadim

> Ты самая - 2001 гhttp://files.mail.ru/ZZ4V8G


А это Королев 2008 - http://files.mail.ru/ABKBZL
и еще есть я 2004 г

----------


## Ладушка

Клип на песню Верхотурцева  Виктора  "Туман".
 Слова и аранжировка Никадима Манцева.
 Мальчик в клипе -  Деникин.
http://m.nikadim.us/index/denikin/0-221

----------

